# webspace ?!



## x-snack (Nov 18, 2000)

may it would  be a cool too ofer  people freee NO-ADs webspace .. 
totaly free .... 
but hust around 5 megs or so ..
that would be cool .. so every budy could get his own homepage .. 
but the clou would be that the server will run on os x ... may its a bad idea ...
 i just wanted too post something ... 
and my you think of it 

keep it up !

s-snack


----------



## endian (Dec 4, 2000)

IMO it'd be a better idea to have a shared folder space (like myspace.com or mydocsonline.com, or iDisk, even _) with WebDAV so people could share screenshots, scripts, etc.


----------



## bolindilly (Dec 6, 2000)

if you own a mac, sign up for itools, and you gert 2 megs no questions asked just for owning a mac!!! <p><a href=http://www.apple.com/itools/>http://www.apple.com/itools/</a>
<p>hope this helps...


----------



## Ghoser777 (Dec 10, 2000)

> _Originally posted by bolindilly _
> *if you own a mac, sign up for itools, and you gert 2 megs no questions asked just for owning a mac!!! <p><a href=http://www.apple.com/itools/>http://www.apple.com/itools/</a>
> <p>hope this helps... *



Or, if you own a computer with internet capabilities, sign up for freedrive.com and get 50 MEGS FREE!  I had the Quake 3 Arena installer up on my freedrive for some time so I coulc play it whereever I went on campus 

F-bacher


----------



## bolindilly (Dec 10, 2000)

you actually get 20 megs with itools...

BoLinDilly


----------

